# Read it and weep - I did:(



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Well here is the before 

And here is the after









































I wish I could blame the road, the weather, somebody else, but the fact is it was my own stupid fault. I was going too fast in the wet on the M3 slip road at Frimley.
It's one thing knowing that you need to feed MORE power in when the back starts to go but it's quite another telling your feet that when the crash barrier looming. Consequently let this serve as a lesson to anyone who is thinking about lifting off when it starts going wrong!!
Needless to say I'm gutted but at least I'm ok and I didn't involve anyone else.
Somehow I think the Brands Hatch day is off   
Hopefully it will live again but nobody's sure yet


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

That is a real shame mate. You must be gutted. I know i would be. 

1 thing to say though. You might wanna change your sig.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry to see this Bassman.  I am truly gutted for you, and to see another Skyline in such a state. 

When did it happen?

I hope you get it sorted out soon.

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

OUCH !!

Firstly glad to hear you are ok ... that's the most important thing. Looks like it was quite a whack ... glad to hear you got out of it ok.

Second thing ... i was always under the impression that if it starts to get out of shape then you EASE the throttle off gently .. you don't apply more. My understanding is that you need to keep around half throttle .... but do not apply more and certainly do not lift off completely.

I've had mine very sideways a few times ... once on purpose (in the dry coming off a roundabout .. and as I was doing it, i collected it easy - and it felt good). The other few times have been in the wet - and have caught me by surprise. I've caught them all so far - but it's got the ticker racing. One time i was overtaking another car ... 2nd gear and the back stepped RIGHT out to the point where my headlights were pointing at his door ... i lifted a little, counter steering and corrected it ... when it squared up, off we went. I was doing about 45 when i floored it t go past and it went completely sideways. Scared the hell out of me .... 

I am VERY cautious in the wet - and feed the throttle rather than stamping on it.

If you get it sorted or get another one, it might be worthwhile doing one of the Don Palmer type driving schools (i believe Cem / Blowdog went to a good one). It's something i'd like to do also.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the consolation guys.
Firstly I did it lunchtime today when I was late for something, but I wouldn't say I was going mad at the time. The back just started to go so I held the throttle and steered into it but it just kept going and at that point I bottled it and must have lifted cos back it snapped the other way and then it spun 180 and parked me in the barrier back first! 
Still at least it means I can start a suggestions box for new signature  

Toffy PMSL when I read your suggestion.

Answers on a postcard please????


----------



## mids (Mar 29, 2002)

I test drove that car at the end of last year (was for sale at the Fiat garage, right ?). Pity to see it like that  

I have a few pics of it before the accident if you want them.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry to see the pics 
Clarkson was wrong, it does not drive itself 
Hope you get it fixed.....


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Mids, yes it is/was, forgot I'd left the plates on - doh.
Not been a good day today.

Actually Dave I'd say its very good at driving itself, just not where you want it to go.


----------



## mids (Mar 29, 2002)

I've sent u a PM bassman


----------



## Peter M (Feb 21, 2002)

So Sorry for you Bassman.

Glad you are OK! 

Give me a call sometime.


Peter M


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Bassman said:


> *
> Toffy PMSL when I read your suggestion.
> 
> Answers on a postcard please???? *


Not as much as me when i read your sig  

At least nobody was hurt mate & a lil humour always washes down things like this. 

As for a suitable replacement i think Bladeys the man for the job lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Aaah ****! You only just got it and it was MINT!

      

But yea, on any rear biast car, NEVER sharply lift off when you oversteering, either gently ease off, or keep your boot in.

Luckily 3 years with a stripped out 400+bhp RWD cossie which span the wheels in the wet in 5th gear means a GTR is a pussycat so im ok  

Looks fixable tho, it having rear quarter damage is a ****er, but it dont look terminal


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bad luck dude. The car was mint and could be again! Glad you are ok!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Gutted for you Martin...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Bassman,

I am real sorry to hear this. As Steve and other have said keep a gentle modulating throttle to control rear pitch. I find practicing at wee hours of the morning round deserted roundabouts in the rain is a good way to practice. Six complete circuits of my favourite near Chelmsford with the headlights normally pointing at the edge of the roundabout is my personal best so far. Do a brake test first to ensure that if all else goes wrong jamming on the anchors will save you - do this by entering at slightly more than the approximate speed you will be going round the roundabout and jam the brakes on preferrably whilst sliding the car in a gentle spin towards the exit of said roundabout. It sounds weird typing it but makes sense when you do it.

Hope your car gets back out there where it belongs, and at least you have had five weeks of ownership before probs - which is more than some get (myself included) Perhaps we should start a club like "The twehty minuters" !!!

Oh, and as for your sig.........hows about..............

I fought the yaw, and the.....yaw won !!!      

J.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*thousand milers more like*

Bladey or blackadder,
not yet 6000kms on the clock since off the boat and Im about to take my second engine out cause it went puff ...had lots of experienced petrolheads opinions. and the prize goes to the most intelligent Her indoors...."the only problem with that car is the loose nut in the drivers seat" I Love her so... much ! hey shes on the insurance and I got out and let her do 9 laps on her own!!!"first engine" apparently my constant bleating about keeping it on the tarmac was putting her off ? Off what ..."I am colin mcrae ! with tits!"
Sexist,ly I pointed out > he hasnt got tits 
unfortunately the second motor was all mine . she hadnt been near it for 3 days doh!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

unlucky... but atleast your ok...  and the damage doesnt look too bad... looks asthough you just avoided giving the wheels too much of a thump... so shouldnt be too much drivetrain damage, just bumpers wing and quarter...  fingers crossed for a quick recovery!

looking at that reminds me why i currently corner at speeds aproaching walking pace! 

Might book an advanced sideways training session with slide master Jim-bob...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice one Bladey- if only my driving was that clever - or quick


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Blimey mate that's awful news  - glad you're okay though, that's the main thing  

Claire


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Martin,

I'm really sorry to see the car. I can't believe it's the same car we were looking at only a few eeks ago. When we spoke at the Jenny Wren you was obviously very happy with the car and looking forward to getting some fun out of it, so it's such a shame to see it like this.  

I hope you get the car back soon.

best wishes
John


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks John, at least the other side still looks immaculate


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> It's one thing knowing that you need to feed MORE power in when the back starts to go but it's quite another telling your feet that when the crash barrier looming. Consequently let this serve as a lesson to anyone who is thinking about lifting off when it starts going wrong!!


Been there & done that with a RWD car so I know how yout feel - it's not something I want to do again 

Main thing is you are ok  cars can be fixed - people cant (well not quite so easily!)

Frimley slip road to M3? Jnct4 or 4a? I live about 5 mins from there!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Sorry to see the pics but glad you're ok. Hope you can get it back on the road soon.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Baahhh it doesnt look that bad just a fender bender... cheer up get her fixed and start driving again.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*m3 spin*

really sorry to see these photos mate, great shame, but as everyone else points out yr ok, dented pride and panels  , let the dust and shock settledown and you will be able to get the repair sorted no probs, as a newbie its also sad as i have followed threads and posts from '32 owners trying to gleen info b4 i got mine, indeed i feel a bit of a rat having only just got steveN (cheerz mate) to post a photo of mine and me telling evryone how good it is, only to find your photos, as before you will get it sorted, just 'keep the faith' best wishes mark


----------



## Lee Loader (Nov 25, 2003)

It's a pit of the stomach sick feeling when somethimg like that happens, had mine a week before i lost it it the dry did the same thing and let off and slammed the anchors on before bouncing off the kerb and doing a rim!!!!!! At least your ok.......
Me mate did a rally school and one of their tips which is quite useful is when your thinking about panicking and letting off lift your toes instead of your whole foot, that way your brain is satisfied your doing what it thinks is right but you only back off the power a little so it don't spin out, and it actually works!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi folks
Well the good news is that all things being equal my car should live again. After speaking with Tony at Abbey this morning it seems the insurance company have valued the car at more than I paid for it even though I told them the original purchase price - result 
The only down side is that a new rear quarter panel will need to be sourced and that will take 3-4 weeks so it will be a while before I get it back again.
Still - a good result all round hopefully


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Good news!, best of luck with it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Martin,

Good news! Hope the car is fixed soon

John


----------



## Lee Loader (Nov 25, 2003)

Glad to here everything has turned out ok.......keep us posted


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice one m8, get the ****er fixed :smokin:


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice one, now the oppurtunity for some crazy mods. Fluffy dice too


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Just call me Mr Chuffed of number 1 Chuffed Street, my car has finally returned    
Needless to say that Abbey has done a superb job and it looks none the worse for its brief excusion into the crash barrier - I cannot thank you guys enough for sparing it from the breakers.
Of course during its refit the car also gained an Apexi induction kit and downpipes so it now makes an even better noise - which is nice :smokin:

Now where's the number for that driving school....


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

and the fluffy dice?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

nice one...


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

So sorry to hear your news- at least your o.k. as you said and no-one was hurt: I suspect though the hurt will start now when you have to find the readies to fix!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

car1tref said:


> So sorry to hear your news- at least your o.k. as you said and no-one was hurt: I suspect though the hurt will start now when you have to find the readies to fix!


Actually it's already been fixed - I pranged it back in February, this was the update 3 messages back


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

"Dear Mr.Chuffed,

Greast news! Glad to see you got the car is back ...... just in time for Japfest.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> "Dear Mr.Chuffed,
> 
> Greast news! Glad to see you got the car is back ...... just in time for Japfest.


Yeh not soon enough to get a stand pass though


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

And here it is now thanks to Abbey
















:smokin:


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

THE FLUFFY DICE!?!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry - the dice will have to wait until I've learnt how to drive


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

That's one hell of a good repair job, top marks to the team @ Abbey. :smokin:


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*dear mr 'well chuffed'*

excellent job, now go and enjoy


----------

